
Google End-to-End: Any update? - mukmuk
It&#x27;s been a year since Google posted this update[1] on their end-to-end project and a month since the last commit.[2]<p>Yahoo announced a forked end-to-end extension in March[3] and while commits have been more frequent[4], they haven&#x27;t released either.<p>Does anyone have any update on these?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;an-update-to-end-to-end.html<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;google&#x2F;end-to-end&#x2F;commits&#x2F;master<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yahoo.tumblr.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;113708033335&#x2F;user-focused-security-end-to-end-encryption<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;yahoo&#x2F;end-to-end&#x2F;commits&#x2F;master
======
bjornedstrom
Just a guess, but it could be that interest in the standard has died down a
little bit as an updated OpenPGP RFC is in progress.

Anecdote time: In the summer of 2014 I got a bad case of Mononucleosis and
decided to implement OpenPGP from scratch. By modern standards, OpenPGP is
fairly horrible and as soon as I got an excuse to postpone this project (the
new RFC) I did so. :)

